# Ball Pythons > BP Husbandry >  Ball python heat bulbs ?????

## Mrl249

My friend just bought a ball python and the man at the "pet store" told him to purchase a 250W Red Bulb. So he did.  I have a rack system and have never used bulbs before, but 250W sounds like it gets kind of HOT for a medium size bp. I told him to go with a normal heat pad from the "pet store". The ones that stick to the bottom for starters. Maybe I'm wrong and the 250W is fine... Can anyone help us out ? :/ 
-M


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?olnxxk

----------


## The Serpent Merchant

250? that will turn the cage into an oven. a 75 watt heat bulb will get a 10 gallon up to 95 degrees easy. Infrared is the way to go but 250 watts is way too much.

You did tell him to get a thermostat for that heat pad right?

----------

_Andybill_ (07-06-2012)

----------


## Mrl249

Yeah I told him but I think he's hell bent on a bulb. He wants infared for sure but what wattage do you think I should suggest to him? Thanks for you help,

P.S. He's going to have her in a 20 gallon.

-M

----------


## The Serpent Merchant

I would go with a 100 watt on a lamp dimmer or hydrofarm thermostat 

a 75 watt will do, but I like having a bulb with a little head room and something to control it.

Have him take a look at this thread:

http://ball-pythons.net/forums/showt...04#post1845904

----------

_Sonny1318_ (05-26-2019)

----------


## Brent

If you need an additional heat source get a CHE ceramic heat emitter over any light emmitig bulb.  No light given off at night = happier snake.

Both will rob the humidity from the tank.  60 watt CHE should work fine.  Flukers even makes a bell/dome fixture that has a dimmer switch on it.  Ideal for someone like myself that lives in state with many dif't temps per season.

Definitely get that heat pad on a thermostat, and get a digital thermometer/hygrometer from Walmart.  The Serpent Merchant has posted a good for like $12 in one of his posts.

In closing, a 250 will kill anything in that tank left unsupervised.

----------

_Sonny1318_ (05-26-2019)

----------


## patientz3ro

250 is insane! I have guitar amps that aren't that high. I've got a 15 gallon (20 gallon footprint, low tank) for my BP, and I'm only using 25 watt bulbs. Granted, I primarily use them as a light source, with a UTH providing most of the heat, but still. One 25 watt daylight bulb and two 25 watt moonlight bulbs. Unless this guy lives at the south pole, 250 isn't a heat lamp, it's a freakin broiler?

----------


## WarriorPrincess90

75 watts is more than enough to heat a 20 gallon tank. I use them on mine for ambient temps. But I also have lower wattage for warmer months since my kids also have UTHs on thermostats. If you have both, you can go with a 60 watt and it will keep it nice and toasty. That is...if you keep your home in the 70s. lol.

----------


## kitedemon

250w seems hight to me as well. I have used for bearded dragons a 150 in a very cool room (60ºF) to get 100ºF so 250 seems quite hot. I suspect it could work if it was hung away from the top and perhaps a dimmer as well. 

I don't usually suggest red as reptiles have very good near and true IR visual acuity. Blue, the other end of the scale I would suggest more, CHE are great as well, the no light issue is moot snakes see heat. Same can be said about deep blue I guess but how the heat pit information and visual information is processed or if it is separate or not is up for debate. That can only be guessed at but heat pits and eyes are processed by the visual cortex. It is likely they get used to both.

----------


## Shke0

I am a brand new BP owner! I have a heating question. Right now my Bp is on a under the tank heating pad at night only, 
and durning the day hes on a under the tank heating pad and a 50 watt spot bulb (purple all living things brand) with a timer of on for one hour off for one hour just to be sure it doesnt get too hot. (Today was my first time trying this method) 

Well I got home and found him on the cool side and I couldnt figure out why, I checked my tanks temps and the hot side was 103! I feel so terrible! I dont want him cooked or too hot! Any tips on wether or not I should turn the under the tank heat mat off during the day and just leave the heat lamp on . Or should I do both and just adjust my time?

Do you necessarily need both to keep temp?

----------


## Sonny1318

I have been using infrared bulbs for years, 75 watts on a dimmer will take care of a 20 gallon tank no problem. Get yourself a quality heat gun and check multiple times daily.

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> Ball pythons are nocturnal and like hiding.
> Most ball python owners recommend a heat Matt attached to a thermostat for your python. Thermostats will set you back over £30 for a good one (and you want a good one) whereas heat mats very dependent on the size. Mine was about £13.
> If you want a light in your vivarium just so you can see your python, then I would suggest these: Best Light for Ball Python


7 Years old thread  :Good Job:

----------

